# Master disaster on the mend!



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

I recently had the thermostat stick wide open on my tank over night and wiped out half my tank  Which really is amazing actually because when it was noticed the tank was reading 96'F which is a good 20' hotter than it's normal temp and it increased that much in only 10 hours.. Anyway my current stocking is 2 sterbai corys, 1 albino bristlenose, and 5 blackskirt tetras plus one columbian tetra that I can't figure out if he'll survive or not. I'm extremely impressed with the hardiness of the black skirt tetras, 3 of them are from my original tank and I used them to cycle it and they pulled through like champs and once I cycled my current tank I put these little guys in and they loved all the space so I added 2 more and they all grouped up great but with my other tetras in there they didn't move much besides feeding. Now that they've got the run of the tank though they dart all around chasing each other and take turns seein who can swim into the current the longest lol Once I begin my restock I believe I'll add a few more blackskirts that are the same size and get a few more sterbai corries to give my current sterbais some company but I want to leave my groups to those two species however I would like to also add one or two ornamental fish with some colour to add some contrast. Any ideas?
My current parameters are:
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - cant remember but well within a allowable level
Ph - 7.8 (Planning on adding some drift wood so this will probably drop)
Hardness - never actually checked with quality test but strips show it's on the harder side of the scale
Tank dimensions - 36"X12"X18" 
Currently unplanted as I'm moving into my own place this summer and I can't supply enough light to grow anything right where I am currently.

Ps. Sorry if that was hard to decipher, I'm on my iPhone and it's not the best suited for this forum :/

Thanks for any input!


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Almost forgot! My two snails are doing well aswell, so the above stocking plus two snails


----------



## Nasubi77 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a newb, so I don't really have any suggestions for re-stocking. Although I personally really love GBR's and most kinds of gouramis. 

I just wanted to say I'm sorry for your losses!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

would love to see pictures of your set up!


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the Colombian tetra limped away from the ordeal and is looking back too 100% again but still unsure how I would like to go about restocking it. I'm still looking for a nice center piece for this tank, it's quite color less right now. I'm open to ANY idea even if it means trading in my Black Skirts and single Colombian (He's being sent back to the lfs anyway to get some company of his own species) to accommodate. The only fish im adamant on keeping are my corries and my bristlenose. I like the idea of GBR's but what would be a good schooling fish to put in with them? I'm leaning towards trading my Black Skirts into my Lfs for a more colorful schooling fish and maybe something slightly smaller BUT it would also have to handle higher currents as my tank has a LOT of turnover or at least seems like it does. Between my two filters they are rated at 530 GPH. Planning on trading my aquaclear 50 too my guppy tank though and putting the S15 off my guppy tank onto the 33Gal which should slow things down slightly.

Here's the way the tank as of right now, I know its a bit bare boned but I'm JUST venturing into the planted world so im starting with java moss (which is the red net to the left of the tank) and a clutter free tank.


----------

